# Happy Birthday, Devin -



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 22, 2011)

Best of wishes. 

M


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy b-day big guy!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday from the islands!

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Devin! Hope something fun/relaxing is on the agenda.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## TB_London (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday from the UK!


----------



## obtuse (Dec 22, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hoss


----------



## oivind_dahle (Dec 22, 2011)

From far north in Norway :Happy Bday and a Merry Xmas.


----------



## memorael (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy BDAY Devin, I hope you have a merry Xmas.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy B-day! I hope it is a great day for you and yours.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hoss!


----------



## WillC (Dec 22, 2011)

Many Happy returns Devin:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hoss!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Hoss. 

k.


----------



## Pabloz (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Devon and I pray you have many, many more!


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Devin!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Hoss!


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, DT! Hope you get to have your cake and eat it too!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Devin!

:hbday:


----------



## Mike Davis (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hoss, and happy holidays also!!!


----------



## DevinT (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Today I'll be finishing a knife for a local lady. (a hunting knife for her husband) 

We will be celebrating tomorrow with some of my son's inlaws who have birthdays within a few days of mine. We'll be having Japanese food and cream pie. YUM

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## unkajonet (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Devin!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Devin!


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 22, 2011)

Best fishes Hoss! And merry Xmas, and happy knu year too!


----------



## geezr (Dec 22, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Best fishes Hoss! And merry Xmas, and happy knu year too!



lus1: :hbday: :bladesmith: :hoot:


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 22, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## ejd53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas!


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Hoss!

And Merry Christmas all!


----------



## DevinT (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I had a nice birthday. 

Merry Christmas 

Hoss


----------

